# caudal de voz



## ChocolatHada

Hola.
Quería saber cómo se traduce "caudal de voz". Si quiero decir: "Aznavour sigue cantando a su edad, y todavía posee un gran caudal de voz como cuando era joven".
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
"caudal" se puede traducir por "débit" - http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/caudal

Se puede decir : "... il possède encore un bon débit de voix ..."
Espera más propuestas.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Por lo general, se suele decir *un flot de voix*.

_(nota accesoria: Charles Aznavour, al que adoro, nunca se distinguió por tener un gran caudal de voz...)._


----------



## Nanon

On pourrait aussi dire familièrement qu'il a du coffre, si le chanteur n'était pas Aznavour (dont la voix ne se caractérise pas par sa puissance, comme dit Victor !)


----------



## mielyazabache

Bonsoir, 

Pardon pour la dissonance  mais... 

Autant on dit "un filet de voix" pour une voix sans puissance, autant le "débit" s'applique_* au nombre de mots pronconcés en un temps donné*_ (et, pardon Tina, à mon sens *pas à la voix* même si j'ai bien lu le lien).

Et si le "flot" accompagne le mot "paroles", il n'en va pas de même pour la "voix" (On peu entendre un "flot de [plusieurs] voix", je suis d'accord Víctor) mais pas le flot d'*une *voix...

Ce n'est que mon avis : et je le regrette je ne vois pas comment traduire en français, parce que je ne suis pas sûre de comprendre ce que veut dire le "caudal de voz"  de Aznavour ( que j'aime aussi beaucoup !)...

Et le "coffre" ne le caractérise pas, tu as raison, Nanon


----------



## Nanon

Encore une fois, "un gran caudal de voz" s'applique difficilement à Aznavour (et c'est bien là le problème !) mais, en parlant par exemple d'un chanteur lyrique, on pourrait dire tout simplement "une grande voix". Cette expression évoque à la fois puissance et fluidité.


----------



## mielyazabache

Oui, entièrement d'accord, Nanon : tout le problème réside dans la traduction de cette notion appliquée à Aznavour... Je ne sais ce que veux exprimer ChocolatHada, mais je dirais plutôt de cet artiste : *sigue con la misma firmeza en la voz*, ou quelque chose du genre, parce qu'à son âge, ce qui arrive fréquemment c'est que la voix "chevrote"...


----------



## Nanon

Oui, mais en plus de ne pas donner dans le trémolo, le bougre, il a gardé à peu près la même étendue (peut-être s'est-il un peu étoffé dans les graves mais il n'a pas dû trop perdre dans les aigus). J'avais oublié ce détail.
Seulement, "con la misma firmeza y extensión en la voz", cela risque de faire long !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je me demande si *un torrent de voix* ne conviendrait pas pour la question que posait *Chocolathade*, puisqu'il faudrait, en effet, proscrire le flot.

Quant à Aznavour, je crois que nous pouvons dire qu'il a toujours eu _une voix voilée_ qui, avec l'âge, ne s'est pas du tout améliorée...


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonsoir,

Et pourquoi pas, malgré le voile qui la caractérise ne pas parler de la *puissance de voix*. Certes, Aznavour, que j'aime aussi beaucoup n'a pas la tessiture d'un ténor, mais on ne peut pas nier qu'il met (ou mettait, dans certaines chansons) une certaine puissance dans cette voix si caratéristique.

Bonne nuit.

Josiane


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Y si habláramos de "grande capacité/énergie vocale" ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Je suis d'accord que "débit" ne correspond pas ici.
J'opte pour "puissance de voix" comme Aire Azul même si chez Aznavour ce que j'apprécie le plus ce sont les paroles et la manière de les dire.
_



			Cette voix rauque, *puissante*, dont l’assise et le tempo caractéristique déroulent sans anicroches des couplets interminables de chansons certes moins connues ; elles n’ont plus la faveur des émissions de musique à la télé, mais elles ont de la facture et du sens.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je m'aperçois que nous avons ici  deux sujets bien différents.

D'une part, la question de *ChocolatHada*, qui est claire:


ChocolatHada said:


> Quería saber cómo se traduce "caudal de voz".



D'autre part, l'exemple qu'il/elle présente (et qui, d'après la plupart d'entre nous, est un peu choquant):


ChocolatHada said:


> Si quiero decir: "Aznavour sigue cantando a su edad, y todavía posee un gran caudal de voz como cuando era joven".



En ce qui concerne la question, il n'est pas dit que le *caudal de voz* soit grand ou petit. Personnellement, je me suis laissé leurrer par la phrase qui suivait, même si l'exemple n'était pas des meilleurs. Par conséquent, je pense qu'on peut très bien dire *un débit  de voix*. 

Concernant Aznavour, je vois que les avis sont partagés. Dans tous les cas, le moins que nous puissions dire c'est qu'il y a mis du coeur.


----------



## mielyazabache

Bonjour à tous : 

Alors Víctor, je pense ne pas bien saisir le sens de "caudal de voz" en espagnol. Est-ce une voix puissante ? ou autre chose ?

Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Arrivés à ce point, *Miely*, je dois dire que si je devais qualifier la voix de Pavarotti ou de Tito Gobbi, je dirais *una voz potente*, *un gran chorro de voz*,  entre autres qualifications. Dans tous les cas, je n'emploierais pas nécessairement *caudal *(ceci dit pour sauvegarder ma responsabilité ).

Mais, pour en revenir à la question de départ, il faudrait peut-être comparer la voix à l'eau (en fin de compte, c'est aussi un fluide, pas vrai?) et, tout comme pour l'eau, nous pouvons avoir *un gran caudal *(les vannes de soulagement des barrages) ou *un caudal débil* (le robinet en panne de la cuisine qui laisse échapper un filet d'eau). Débit serait donc l'équivalent. Mais, dans tous les cas, *caudal *doit être accompagné par un adjectif: *gran*, *potente*, *pequeño*, *débil*. Je ne pense pas qu'à lui  tout seul "*caudal de voz*" signifie forcément* une voix puissante*.


----------



## mielyazabache

Ah, c'est beaucoup plus clair ! Merci mille fois Víctor : je le comprends mieux ainsi. 

En effet, pour ces deux Grands que tu cites, _voz potente ou __gran caudal _me parlent (ou me hurlent, ça dépend ). C'est toujours un bonheur que d'apprendre ici.

Bonne journée, il faut que j'aille _gagner ma vie... _


----------



## ChocolatHada

Merci à   tous. Excusez-moi, parce que j´ai donné un mauvais exemple. Je me suis trompé, je crois, parce que ce n'est pas moi qui a ecouté Aznavour. C'est une amie qui est allée au Gran Rex (il est venu en Argentine), et j'ai cru ce qu'elle m'a dit (on ne peut pas croire ce que dit une fan!).
Je voudrais oublier maintenant cet exemple et essayer de clarifier le sens de "caudal de voz". Je pense que, au moins en Argentine, on parle de "caudal de voz" surtout quand on veut parler du volume sonore de la voix, de son intensité  (conditionnée par la puissance du souffle et la bonne utilisation des cavités de résonance). Si on va voir un chanteur avec un "gran caudal de voz" on peut s'asseyer au dernier rang et pourtant l'écouter clairement même s'il n'a pas un microphone. 
Maintenant je me demande si le mot "débit" s'utilise pour cela ou pour parler de la vitesse des mots. Je n'ai pas encore compris ça. Parce que si on fait la comparaison avec l'eau, le débit c'est ça: quelle quantité d'eau passe par un lieu dans une certaine unité de temps.
C'est pour cela que je pense que "voix puissante" ou "grande capacité/énergie vocale" sont proches à "gran caudal" (c'est vrai que "caudal" tout seul ne dit rien). 
Alors, "débit de voix" c'est ça ? 
Merci beaucoup à tous et excusez-moi si j'ai comis beaucoup d'erreurs ou si je ne suis pas claire (j'ai préféré d'essayer d'écrire en français).


----------



## ChocolatHada

Jajja! Je me suis trompée quand j'ai écrit "je me suis trompé", au lieu de dire "je me suis trompée", je suis une femme! (Excusez-moi.)


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

"Débit" est à mon sens trop lié à la vitesse, justement. J'avais suggéré initialement "une grande voix", car une grande voix est bel et bien une voix puissante mais aussi parce que le terme est suffisamment flou pour recouvrir n'importe quoi : le timbre, la tessiture, la maîtrise des ressources vocales, l'énergie... toutes choses qui s'appliquent mieux à Aznavour que la puissance. 
Quel que soit son talent, Aznavour est et restera un chanteur à micro et la _puissance_ en français s'applique davantage à un rocker ou à un chanteur d'opéra !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ChocolatHada said:


> Maintenant je me demande si le mot "débit" s'utilise pour cela ou pour parler de la vitesse des mots. Je n'ai pas encore compris ça. Parce que si on fait la comparaison avec l'eau, le débit c'est ça: quelle quantité d'eau passe par un lieu dans une certaine unité de temps.



Quoi qu'il en soit, *ChocolatHada*, *débit* est l'équivalent exact de *caudal *et, je te le rappelle, c'est toi qui a commencé cette discussion avec ce mot... 



Nanon said:


> "Débit" est à mon sens trop lié à la vitesse, justement.



Absolument, *Nanon*, tout comme *caudal*.


Je crois que la discussion ne porte pas sur la pertinence ou pas de l'expression *caudal de voz* appliquée à un chanteur mais seulement sur sa traduction.


----------



## Nanon

Mais justement, Victor : un débit (de voix et pas forcément de parole, car là, il s'agit bien d'un rythme rapide) ne coïncide pas totalement avec "caudal de voz" et se dit moins fréquemment.
Je vais paraître obstinée... donc je m'efface.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec toi, Nanon, pour dire que le débit ne convient pas pour traduire le caudal de voz.

Si l'on voit les différentes acceptions de débit que nous offre le CNRTL, parmi celles qu'on pourrait éventuellement retenir, on voit qu'il y a un décalage:





> *b)* _Mod._  Manière plus ou moins rapide de s'exprimer oralement _(cf. élocution)._
> 
> − _MUS._ Récitation précipitée qui ressemble à la parole _(__Ac.__).
> 
> _
> 
> *3.* Quantité de fluide fournie en un temps donné.


C'est moi qui ai souligné.

Ça ne colle pas bien tout ça. On n'a pas en français un "débit" qui s'ajuste à la force du "caudal de voz". 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nanon said:


> Je vais paraître obstinée...



Non, non, pas du tout!  Ce n'est peut-être que moi qui me suis berné à maintenir que la seule traduction de caudal de voz est débit de voix parce que, au fond, je ne trouve pas mieux en un seul mot . Je crois que je vais devoir me résigner, surtout après le renfort du CNRTL apporté par *Gévy*.


----------



## Nanon

J'ai dit hier soir que je m'effaçais mais ma lassitude venait surtout de l'heure tardive...
J'ai fait pas mal d'années de chant (davantage dans un contexte hispanophone que francophone, mais c'est une autre histoire) et jamais je n'ai entendu qu'il fallait travailler le "débit de voix" en technique vocale.
Mais pour vous apporter des preuves tangibles de ce que j'avance, il faudrait que je vous envoie virtuellement des cours de chant, des profs, des chefs de choeur et des répétitions !
Le "volume" ne suffit pas non plus. _Un(a) cantante que tiene un gran caudal de voz_ n'est pas vraiment en train de hurler. Ce n'est pas qu'une histoire de décibels.
Du coup, je me résigne comme toi, Víctor, à faire usage de plusieurs mots selon le cas, indépendamment du fait que la _puissance_ en parlant d'Aznavour doive faire rigoler Pavarotti dans sa tombe...


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonjour à tous, 

Effectivement, nous nous sommes laissés déroutés par l'exemple, mais qu'on ne peut quand-même pas caractériser de voix "fluette". Voilà pourquoi je pense qu'on peut en rester au terme *d'intensité*, cité plus haut par la belle fée chocolat? Je crois que ce terme recouvre en partie la puissance et la maîtrise qui me semble se retrouver sous le terme "caudal".
Bien à vous.
Josiane

P.S.:Je vais soigner l'angine qui m'a été transmise avant de tomber en instinction... de voix.


----------



## lero lero

hola a todos:
Ciertamente es un hilo antiguo, pero tal sirva en el futuro. 
*Débit* me suena más a algo comercial; yo he utilizado *Profusion*, con la idea de _surabondance_ o _abondance extrême_. (CNRTL)
(Profusion de couleurs. Des étoiles en profusion)

Ojalá sirva de algo.
Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lero lero:

Danos ejemplos porque me cuesta ver como usas caudal de colores o caudal de estrellas.

"En profusion" non ! (ya no estamos en el siglo XVIII o XIX) => *À* profusion

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

